# Thus Ends This Day thread



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night everyone!

Just thought it would be nice to have a place to say sweet dreams and sign off for the night.  

Going to sleep now...and celebrating my 100th post!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Good night Spiritdancer and Congrats on your 100th post!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Night!!! Congrats too!

It only feels like mid afternoon to me. my schedule is messed up now, cuz I like writing at night


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Night Everyone! I did so much better today and cut way back on my KB time. Still managed to do a little posting and am about to sign off of here and go kindle a bit before sleep and it is not after 3am!! WOW... Have a great night and I will check back in tomorrow!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a 5:40am flight, so will be shutting down for the night. 

What happened today? We unveiled our new Top10 page, we got in on some serious refurb action thanks to our refurb-checker, Harv bought his first Kindle, we had a quick moderator conference to decide how to handle certain graphics, and, oh yes, we welcomed our 1,000th member. 

In other words, just another run-of-the-mill day here at KindleBoards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this going to be the official "Good Night, John-Boy" thread?

G'night Harvey!  Have a good flight!

Betsy


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night and sweet dreams to everyone!

Today was such a busy day...work, moving my daughter home from college for Christmas, my other daughter's chorus concert...whew!  But I did manage to sneak in some Kindle time while saving seats for the concert!    Ready for sleep now...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Harvey started one too!  I call them the "Good night, John-Boy" threads!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

night


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I like this idea, and will merge my other thread into this one.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I have a 5:40am flight, so will be shutting down for the night.
> 
> What happened today? We unveiled our new Top10 page, we got in on some serious refurb action thanks to our refurb-checker, Harv bought his first Kindle, we had a quick moderator conference to decide how to handle certain graphics, and, oh yes, we welcomed our 1,000th member.
> 
> In other words, just another run-of-the-mill day here at KindleBoards!


How exciting! You finally have a Kindle. Congrats.

Have a good trip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

It wasn't my faultttttt.........



G'night, Harvey.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!! Finally some sleep. Essay is done after a regular cup of joe, two lattes, a two cups of tea, a bowl of leftover chowmein, and hours in the school library. Now I can finally return the dvd and pay my overdue fee and be done with this semester. First things first. its time to go to bed without as many worries about deadlines.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very busy day today... helped my mom with a luncheon at her church, made a huge pot of beef stew for Larry who came in from Houston a day early (yay), and am discovering that I can get more reading in (kindle and kinkleboards) if I post less!!

Good night dear friends... see you in the morning!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Harv bought his first Kindle,


YEA Harvey!! Hip, hip, hooray!! Guess you will really be hanging out on the "waiting for my Kindle to arrive thread!"
Sweet Kindle Dreams!

Theresa


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, that's right, Theresa! I can now participate in that thread. I'm going to head there now and post!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty soon we're going to have to merge the "End of Day" and "Good Morning" threads as some folks end of day seems to be other folks mornings!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Pretty soon we're going to have to merge the "End of Day" and "Good Morning" threads as some folks end of day seems to be other folks mornings!
> 
> Ann


Especially when we get very international...I have great hopes of international Kindles being sold early in 2009 and a new flock of international Kindleboards members joining us.

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

6:15 p.m. in Illinois.  Blagojevich still is living in his fictional world.  Get ready for reality.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> 6:15 p.m. in Illinois. Blagojevich still is living in his fictional world. Get ready for reality.


Oh, something new?

What I want to know about is his hair. Is that color real or is he a friend of Miss Clairol?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> 6:15 p.m. in Illinois. Blagojevich still is living in his fictional world. Get ready for reality.


Do tell. What's going on.



Leslie said:


> What I want to know about is his hair. Is that color real or is he a friend of Miss Clairol?


It's been that color as long as I can remember. Not saying he not getting a little help...just that he is more consistent with his color than I am with mine.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> Do tell. What's going on.
> 
> It's been that color as long as I can remember. Not saying he not getting a little help...just that he is more consistent with his color than I am with mine.


Sebat, you do know generally what's been going on with our governor in Illinois, yes? No resignation yet. The attorney general is working on gettin' him gone -- fast.

No talk about color, but jokes about his cut and style.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Q: I've heard that prolonged use of a tinfoil hat can result in "Blagojevich hair."

This is a quote from today's Post. http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/12/11/AR2008121103320.html

Shouldn't somebody warn Tenix?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Sebat, you do know generally what's been going on with our governor in Illinois, yes? No resignation yet. The attorney general is working on gettin' him gone -- fast.
> 
> No talk about color, but jokes about his cut and style.


Yeah, I'm getting the basics on tv. I am over 3000 mile from IL so I'm not getting any of the extra dirt. Thought maybe you knew something that wasn't being publicly told. Maybe I should contact my sources in Springfield.

Lisa's great, she is extremely tenacious. If Rod wasn't worried before, he should be now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cynthia McFadden on Nightline just pronounced it -- Bla - HA - lo - vich (my best phonetic spelling).


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Time to say goodnight!  Spent many hours at the mall getting ideas for Christmas presents...then came home and did some online shopping.  Check out the website www.Retailmenot.com  for some great coupons.  You just go to the site and put in the store you are shopping at and it comes up with all the possible coupon/discount codes out there for the store right now.  I ended up saving 20% online tonight on a pair of boots for my daughter that we saw in a store tonight for full price.    

Sleep well!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

mmm Angela...beef stew:  It's 1:20 a.m. here it would go straight to my thighs. (Though I just ate 2 eggs w/ Italian toast.)

Night all...  Harvey; thanks again for the top ten thing; great idea...(run of the mill; not on these boards.)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You are welcome - thank you! Time for me to shut down as well. Had a good day in Sacramento. Got an early flight tomorrow, to L.A., for my oldest daughter's graduation. A big day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I decided this was a good time to get my free two week trial of the Chicago Tribune on Kindle.  Reading it every morning!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good night all! Back home in Bellingham, where it is freeeezing! Hopefully the power will stay on tonight.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Good night Harvey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My y'all stay up late.  It's 10:25pm here and I'm wondering how it got to be this late.  I got my tree up, but I need to clean up after myself.  First, I'd better finish putting the laundry away that's still on my bed, and then I'm going to crawl into said bed, get comfy with Little Gertie and read a chapter of something; don't know which book, yet.

Good night all.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

11.35pm here and I must go to bed now.  Good night all.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't get to post my good night post last night because my internet disappeared on my and I had to shut down. I am just getting online tonight because I was out late and haven't been home long.


----------

